# Age of Empires II: The Conquerors crash



## doctapeppaman (Jun 22, 2009)

My Age of Empires II: The Conquerors version 1.0c crashes whenever I hit the diplomacy or chat buttons, to the extent that the program will end, but the music will keep playing. When I try to reinitialize the program, it says to put the CD in. The program will work again if I restart my computer. My operating system is Windows XP Home Service Pack 3.


----------



## doctapeppaman (Jun 22, 2009)

*System Requirements:*
Windows 98/ME/XP/2000 - Multimedia PC with a Pentium 166 MHz or higher processor - 64 MB RAM - 100 MB available hard disk space; additional 100 MB hard disk space for swap file - CD ROM drive - Super VGA monitor supporting 800x600 resolution and 2 MB of video memory - Microsoft mouse or compatible pointing device - Internet access required for Internet play - 28.8 Kbps modem (or higher recommended) for Internet or head-to-head play - Audio board with speakers or headphones recommended.
*
Installed from: *
CD-ROM - Age of Empires Collectors Edition - Limited Edition
Discs 2 and 3
*
My system info:*
Time of this report: 6/25/2009, 22:11:23
Machine name: SHAWN-EELGIJNWX
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 530s
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 1049MB used, 1410MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2400
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x94C3)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C3&SUBSYS_04021028&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell SE178WFP
Monitor Max Res: 1440,900
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6947 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/28/2009 22:17:04, 335872 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/28/2009 23:30:44, 3643904 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D783-11CF-BB68-0824A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x94C3
SubSys ID: 0x04021028
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1028020D&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5408 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/2/2007 17:21:22, 4403712 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 31
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 31
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5408 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/2/2007 17:21:22, 4403712 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2935
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 14:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/16/2003 16:49:17, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2105
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:48, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D15
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/16/2003 16:27:31, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 20:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 14:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv6 - fe80::21d:9ff:fe80:b714
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5efe:
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Empires (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires.Exe (0.09.0013.0490)
Age of Empires Expansion (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: EmpiresX.Exe (0.04.0002.0901)
Age of Empires II (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires2.ICD (0.14.0022.0712)
Age of Empires II - The Conquerors Expansion (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: \age2_x1.icd (0.07.0026.0809)
ArmyMen2 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: ArmyMen2.exe (1.00.0000.0000)
Civilization II Gold (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Civ2.exe ()
Enemy Infestation (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: ei.exe ()
Monopoly 2000 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Monopoly.exe (1.00.0000.0001)
Perfect Chessmate (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Chess.exe (1.00.0000.0000)
Railroad Tycoon II (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: RT2.EXE (1.00.0000.0001)
TopGunHornet'sNest (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: TopGunHornet'sNest.exe ()

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 158.6 GB
Total Space: 228.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3250310AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 6.5 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3250310AS

Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:46, 62976 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:46, 62976 bytes

Drive: G:
Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0001
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 14:40:46, 62976 bytes



The above has been a BuMP cleverly disguised as an attempt to provide more information.


----------

